# Need to buy some hardware for sliding doors on a cabinet



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

I am designing a hostess stand and need to have sliding doors instead of normal swinging doors. I am not real familiar with this type of hardware and was wondering if anyone out there is. I am mostly wondering if there is a product out there that is built and designed well for this purpose. I'm sure there is since I see them anywhere, I just haven't come up with any I like on the internet.

The doors will be about 15 X 36 raised panel doors

Thanks to any and all who can help me out here.

Joey


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Usually Rockler has a good selection, however they can sometimes be a little expensive. If it just straight sliding doors you could always make them. Just make a channel for the top and one for the bottom & rout out the center make a the doors a little taller and rout both side so you have at least a 1/4" channel for the doors to slide in. Afterward remove and hard corners with a hand plane or some sand paper Whenever I do this I give it a good coat of butchers wax to keep everything sliding smoothly.

Unless you want them in a different configuration that's my suggestion. I made some sliding doors for a small cabinet in my workshop but its all for practicality not looks but its the basic Idea. You can see what I mean by checking out my workshop the pictures are a little fuzzy but its the one with the blue cup in front of it, I really need to clean up.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Easy enough, but I will tell you as you ll find out that the geometry on your doors will lend itself to tipping when sliding. No problem if you add some glides onto the door bottoms to ride on the lower track bottom. They do not normally come with tracks in my experiance. Also you will be happier with aluminun track in leau of plastic which is widely used. Try Louis and co. They will ship natl. and have locations in or near most major cities in the US. They have a pretty healthy catalog online as well. Enjoy ! JB 
Oh and BTW I have on occasion backed doors with 1/4 melamine leaving it a hair long at the bottom which gives a fairly low friction glide in itself. Lots of ways to skin this cat, just make sure your track will accomadate all thicknesses required in yur installatiion.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

bottom track 1/4' deep
top track 1/2" to 5/8"

doors need to go up in top track
and clear bottom one

then drop down in bottom track
still engaged in top one

that way you can remove them 
for finishing later if needed


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

yup, what everyone said. I think patron said it simply enough to understand


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Wudn, those Stylmark sliders are slicker than bat dung. They look pricey for no good reason other than they look pricey


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks a lot everyone. In the past I have done them myself, but since this is a commercial cabinet, I want them to hold up to employees who may or may not care about their employers things. I haven't had time to carefully research all the links, but I plan to this evening. I'll let you know what I decide to use and possible do a review on them.

Thanks again
Joey


----------



## vonhagen (Dec 5, 2011)

hafele has what you need down load the complete hafele catolouge


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the input everyone. I did download the hafele catalog, but I think I am going to go with these
http://www.outwatercatalogs.com/lg_display.cfm/page/305/catalog/Outwater_Plastics_2011

They are what I had in mid. I just how they are well made.

Thanks again.
Joey


----------



## vonhagen (Dec 5, 2011)

those will work perfect and very simple


----------

